# Changing Electric EG1 Lens



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I am stumped. I just need to know how to take them out. Now I know the basic way, but this thing doesn't wanna budge and these bitches are super expensive and really nice. Just pull the top part of the lens down and out right? Sorry if it has been beaten to death. I searched so .....:cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nevermind it's just a pain in the ass and makes you think your gonna break them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Getting them back in is really fun too.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm with you. I rarely change out my EG1 lenses because it's such a pain. I actually cracked part of my low light lens trying to get them back in. It's not noticeable, but it ticked me off.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit. I love the goggles, but you have to man handle these things for lens changes. :laugh: I was so nervous this whole time. I finally got the lens back in. Thought I was gonna snap it.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Nevermind it's just a pain in the ass and makes you think your gonna break them.


came here to say this. putting them back is worse. I never can get it correct, there is always some crack that i only notice when bombing it down, the wind blows in my eye and makes me cry. it's really shitty going mach 10 then your eyes start to water and can't see a thing


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

is it different than the eg2 and eg2.5? I thought it was pretty easy to swap lenses on my 2.5's


----------

